

JS.everywhere() - zengr
http://www.jseverywhere.org/

======
haldean
My first thought on seeing the logo: <http://i.imgur.com/FR6dx.png>

~~~
WalterGR
Link goes to the Kindle Cloud Reader logo.

------
simonsarris
> JS.everywhere() is an event focused

I stopped reading right there and closed the tab because I thought it was yet
another framework.

I came back to it when I had clicked on too many other things. I'm glad its an
conference/presentation "event!"

Though looking at the talks I'm sad that not a single one of them is on
canvas.

